# Opinions on upgrading my rear surrounds, Polk RC80i or RC60i?



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

Am wanting to replace my rear surround speakers to match the rest of my speakers. I like the in-celling kind. My budget would be under $150, I know its not much. For room size you can look here I did a google scketup of it, its a about 8x12.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...first-theater-room-3300-spent.html#post596736

Any infomation pros/cons and/or opinions would be great.

Currently have a 7.1 setup
Harman/Kardon AVR2650
Polk RTi8 Fronts
Polk RC55i surrounds
Bose VCS-10 Center speaker (will be replacing with a Polk Audio CSiA6 in the near future)
Bose 161 2.5 Bookshelf speakers backs (ones I want to replace)
Polk PSW111 10” Sub


I was thinking between these two 

Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers for $145

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-RC...d=1363293496&sr=8-1&keywords=Polk+Audio+RC80i

or these

Polk Audio RC60i In-Ceiling / In-Wall Speakers for $69.28 (which seem like a great price)

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-RC...id=1363356358&sr=1-1&keywords=Polk+Audio+RC60

thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

It says that the RC80i is timbre matched to the RTi series. This would compliment your mains the best, I think.


----------



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

tesseract said:


> It says that the RC80i is timbre matched to the RTi series. This would compliment your mains the best, I think.


Thanks, am thinking RC80i will be the better choice too.


----------

